# Yellow Bugs



## vitocorleone (Aug 17, 2006)

I just noticed I have hundreds of these yellow bugs and their eggs stuck to the underside of about half my plants (the other are about 5 ft away and they don't have them).  There are also alot of ants crawling all over the plants - they're small- I think they're eating the smaller bugs or maybe the nutrients.  So, what are they, how do I get rid of them, and what have they done to my poor babehs?
 
Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2006)

"APHIDS"
	Aphids are soft-bodied insects that use their piercing sucking mouthparts to feed on plant sap. They usually occur in colonies on the undersides of tender terminal growth.


"More Aphids
Aphids are small, soft-bodied insects with long, slender mouth parts that they use to pierce stems, leaves, and other tender plant parts and **** out plant fluids. Almost every plant has one or more aphid species that occasionally feeds on it. Many aphid species are difficult to distinguish; however, identification to species is not necessary to control them in most situations


----------

